# One for the Skins fans



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

after getting permission from the buyer (KMW)

I figured I'd post some pics of the latest project.

The blank is a RS 1509, and I was asked to come up with a "redskins" theme. Hopefully I succeded.

THe guides were wrapped in Garnett and Sunburst (gudebrod)










Some custom decal work was involved.























Even the butt cap got a unique look.











A special memorial decal was done in Sean Talyor's honor. These pics didn't come out well, I'll update later with a decent pic of the decal.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I get a woody just looking at it..


Hello, my name is Kwesi (FishMaster) Walker, and I'm a tackle whore!


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

kmw21230 said:


> I get a woody just looking at it..
> 
> 
> Hello, my name is Kwesi (FishMaster) Walker, and I'm a tackle whore!


Glad to be of service- Just don't tell Hat80 or the Cowboy's organization.  I'll probably lose my fan club membership and get hung as a traitor after this ! LOL 

:fishing:


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

VERY nice, Mark!


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Very nicely done! Where did you get the Redskins and feather decal?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

what a work of art! masterpiece! this rod should be never fished but put in a case to be admired. 

Kwesi, I think you just increased the value of the rod 10 folds!! good job!

good work Surf Cat!


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

That is beautiful. Very nice job.

JC


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I am VERY impressed. You are quite the artist!

Great job.

KWM still won't catch fish with it  but at least he will have the prettiest and coolest rod on the beach .


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Hey Mark, I hate to admit it but that is a work of art. 

Oh BTW your Cowboys fan card will be held until you make amends and buy me a Fusion and do it up in Cowboys colors....J/K


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Looks great*

Of course one in silver, blue and white would look even better............lol..

Just kiddin, it looks really good.


----------



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

*Traitor!*

No way! That's some fine work their Surfcat!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

As usually Mark,

Pretty werk.....all these jobs..when will you find time to fish?

BTW....pure class in the Sean Taylor tribute...wonder what his family would think if they saw that tribute?

Betcha they'd be touched!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Mark and K M W*

beautiful work Mark ... prettiest work yet 

KMW you oughta send it to me and let me fish it for a while and get some good mojo on it for you


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

Beautiful work Surfcat..

Garnet and Sunburst, Yup


----------



## SEA DOG (Apr 10, 2006)

nice work mark


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Yeah being a die hard skins fan I felt I need to do something... I loved seeing him RAPE #21 (Terrell Owens) in the back field.



Nserch4Drum said:


> As usually Mark,
> 
> Pretty werk.....all these jobs..when will you find time to fish?
> 
> ...


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

That's truly skills..kmw bring to the fling so I can fling it


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

sure thing good buddy.....





Andre said:


> That's truly skills..kmw bring to the fling so I can fling it


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

In order to do that rod justic........ You Need Some EAGLES green there


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

*No green on that rod*

That rod is as close to perfect as any ******* fan could dream of having. KMW I'll be lookin' for you now that I know what you're using that'll be easy to do. Damn shame the 'Skins fans care more about the team than the owner . As an Eagles fan I hope he keeps doing the superb job he's doing now so I can put down 2 'W" s for the Birds every year. 

All that aside that's a beautiful rod built for a true Skins fan that I'd be proud to fish next to anytime. Philly Jack


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*You can run but you can't hide...*

How much for that hunk of junk? It's cold out and I need some firewood.  LMAO 

Sweet job on the build but can't say much for the owners taste! :--|


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Thanks*

For the compliments folks. 

The materials for the decal work and butt cap were purchased at the Redskins NFL shop at the mall in Fredericksburg. ( The Shaun Taylor decal was provided by decal connection- they do excellent work.)

I'm working with a decal company to get them to do some work on the other NFL teams, hopefully I can provide some work along the same lines for some of the other teams in the near future.

(Just in case requests come up) 

:fishing:


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Puppy Mullet said:


> Beautiful work Surfcat..
> 
> Garnet and Sunburst, Yup



Just to give credit where due- I believe it may have been you who suggested those thread colors in an earlier post- they matched up very nicely.

Thanks,

Mark

:fishing:


----------



## GOSKN5 (Aug 5, 2007)

as a Die hard fan I would love to have one of those man....

I couldnt afford it, but it looks amazing and you do some great work judging by this... nice job across the board....


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Dont get me wrong.... Its defiantley a beautifull piece of work... 
Id love to see one Philly Style!..How much would say a 7ft heavy action grouper diggin rod . 50lb class.
Cost? 
Say i provided the blank..


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

eaglesfanguy said:


> Dont get me wrong.... Its defiantley a beautifull piece of work...
> Id love to see one Philly Style!..How much would say a 7ft heavy action grouper diggin rod . 50lb class.
> Cost?
> Say i provided the blank..


I'll have to confess my inexperience to this point with boat rods. I'm sure I could price out the job if you can supply me with the type of components needed - reel seat and guides- for starters. If you already have a similar rod in your arsenal a pic would help a lot.

I'd have to check with the Eagles organization as to if they have decals suitable and compatible with rod finshes, etc. If nothing is currently available I would have to check on getting their permission to have some custom decals printed up- a little more time consuming and will cost a little more to have done, but I'm sure it can be accomplished.

Pm me for details if you want to take it further.

Regards,

Mark


----------

